# OK to buy from in minnesota?



## baum (Oct 4, 2007)

OK as it says i live in minnesota. i was looking at a puppy and was wondering if anybody could tell me it is good or not to buy form here. 

Their website is here:

http://pepups.net/index.html

i just want to make sure i am not buying from a mill or anything. Or if there is anythign i would look out for. They are located in southern MN near Albert Lea.

I was looking at a yorkie poo.

Thanks


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

baum said:


> OK as it says i live in minnesota. i was looking at a puppy and was wondering if anybody could tell me it is good or not to buy form here.
> 
> Their website is here:
> 
> ...


I would not buy from them in a million years 

You need to ask this question.....For what are they breeding?....What heath test are they performing ?

To me from that site it looks like they are breeding cute mixes for money

There are over 74 (lost count) puppies for sale on that site...run far away


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Do not do not do not buy from there. This is the DEFINITION of a puppy mill!!!

Why a yorkie poo? What are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep that is definitely a mill. You can tell often times by the large scale, many breeds, dogs constantly for sale etc. I would never buy from there.

Why yorkiepoo? Who not a yorkie or a poodle? It will be infinitely easier to find a good breeder of yorkies or poodles than a mix. There's just not terribly many decent mixed breed breeders.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Definitely a Puppy Mill... ugh it just disgusts me to think about how those puppies and dogs live behind the scenes and pretty pictures. 

If you do not know what a puppy mill is... here's something to look at. 
http://stoppuppymills.org/

http://www.aspca.org/fight-animal-cruelty/puppy-mills/

Nessa


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

They've got way too many puppies to be anything BUT a mill.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

PUPPY MILL!!

And why the designer mixes?!? No one should EVER be breeding for designer mixes!

Edit: Why are you looking for a mix breed? If you really want a mix breed go to the shelter.

ALL designer dog breeders are puppy mills or BYBs.

You are basically supporting the puppy mills in wanting a mixed breed designer dog and of course the puppy mills are responding by breeding more of them.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Because I don't think this has been said enough. PUPPYMILL. Run away!


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello to a fellow Minnesotan!

PUPPYMILL!!!!!!! 

Please, please, please visit one of the shelters in the metro. We got our dog from a rescue in July and have been going to obedience classes through the Animal Humane Society. Sooooo many good dogs and puppies looking for homes! Not to mention they're all up to date on shots, microchipped and spayed/neutered for a very reasonable price. 

If you like the Yorkie/Poo mix, check out this cutie: http://www.animalhumanesociety.org/adoption/detail?id=9047341
(apologies if the link breaks, the HS drops them once they're adopted)

Given up because she wasn't house trained... a 4 month old puppy. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Gawd, the puppy pages just keep scrolling and scrolling... there's no end!

I wonder what their breeding facility looks like...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Why not try adopting? There are several yorkipoos in your area.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10996767
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14861724
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15036066
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15017005
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14972174
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14978646
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13856506


Good luck finding your next best friend!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I Googled them (Possehl Enterprises) and they are a USDA licenced commercial broker. In other words, they buy puppies in bulk from Puppy Mills and then resell them. No legitimate breeder has _that_ many puppies for sale all at once. Most likely they just keep the puppies in a showroom and let folks come and pick one out, just like in a pet store.

*EDIT: *Wow, they have only 2 employees and make almost 90k a year! Talk about lucrative...
It amazing what you can find out with Google!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Please consider a rescue first, there are many puppies available. 
Here are some wonderful Yorkies in the MN area:
http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?breed=yorkie&tmpl=&preview=&preview=&zip=albert+lea,+mn
And some poodle:
http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...e=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=albert+lea,+mn

I've seen that site before through the star tribune ad and was shocked to see that it is legal. Those poor puppies do not look healthy... so sick they make 90K a year reselling puppy mill dogs. Makes me vomit.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Pai said:


> *EDIT: *Wow, they have only 2 employees and make almost 90k a year!


Hmmmmm...


----------



## KYASHI (Apr 12, 2009)

Dont EVER buy from someone who accepts a credit card. That alone sends red flags flying. Only a business uses a credit card machine. And you sure as heck dont want to buy from someone who thinks dogs are a business. And a big YES this is a puppymill/broker. When they have that many breeds. And mostly designer ones that sends up flags. A good breeder specializes in one or two breeds. Maybe three. But breeds only a few litters per year. I only breed one litter every two years. I make sure all is well and healthy pups will be born before I even consider. And I have a waiting list of homes. And boy do I make sure they are good homes first. If you want a mix breed. Go to the shelter. There are more than enough dogs who need you to make them happy. Give them a chance before you even think of going to a crap kennel like that one. Good luck and I hope you find the dog of your dreams. Your best friend.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Dont EVER buy from someone who accepts a credit card. That alone sends red flags flying


Not true anymore. In this day and age, there are many many breeders that are allowing for PayPal/credit card payments due to the fact that it's easier, you don't have to wait for a check to clear, and there's no real red tape to worry about.

Not all of them advertise that they do PayPal/credit card these days, but more and more are.

Should you still be wary? Probably. But it's not like it used to be.

I agree with all the rest


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Please go to your local shelter/rescue. I'm sure they have plenty of yorkie poo mixes. Not to mention it wont cost you 350 dollars and you will greatly help out the dog world.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> Dont EVER buy from someone who accepts a credit card.


There's an iPhone app for that now. So really, almost anyone can take credit cards. Alternatively, I used my credit card at the Humane Society shelter for my rescue pup.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Acceping a credit card or not does not make a bad or good breeder. What matters is how they care for their dogs, and health screening/contracts/etc.


----------



## mnshutterbug (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm new here and realize this thread is a bit outdated, but it's because of this thread that I found this site. I have to share my experience re: this place. I was looking for a small non shedding house dog and when I found this site I was thrilled. They're only 140 miles from me and have reasonable prices and cute puppies. I visited with the lady over the phone and decided on a puppy. I gave her my CC number over the phone for a deposit of $50 to hold the puppy until I could get there. The next morning I found this thread. I'm sure glad I did. Not everything posted here is true but at least it made me do more research. They are not a broker as they do breed their own dogs. Accepting credit cards just makes sense these days for any type of business. But, I found where their USDA certificate had been canceled. I don't know what that means but it can't be good. I then talked to someone who knows a veterinarian that has visited their breeding facilities. He states that the facilities are clean and the puppies are healthy but the dogs are confined to individual wire cages outdoors. That alone turned me off.The puppies that are purchased are lucky but I feel sorry for the adults living like this. This is definitely a puppy mill. I could not in good conscience support a place like this. I emailed the next morning requesting a refund and she replied with the reminder that there are no refunds on deposits. Being in the credit card business I was able to use a little leverage and knowledge to be sure I got my money back promptly. I do agree with most replies and that it to stay away from this place.

I then proceeded to find a stray at a pet adoption center in the twin cities and he is in my home and happy as a lark.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Congratulations on doing the right thing.


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Definitely a Puppy Mill... ugh it just disgusts me to think about how those puppies and dogs live behind the scenes and pretty pictures.
> 
> If you do not know what a puppy mill is... here's something to look at.
> http://stoppuppymills.org/
> ...


OH My Goodness  That is the saddest thing I have ever seen. It really brings tears to my eyes to see how those poor pups are treated and thier environments.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

mnshutterbug said:


> Not everything posted here is true but at least it made me do more research. They are not a broker as they do breed their own dogs.
> 
> 
> > Which means they are a Puppy Mill like someone suggested above. Normally people with that many dogs are either a puppy broker (which means they sell dogs FOR puppy mills or are a puppy mill themselves)
> ...


----------



## kdb (Oct 18, 2013)

We have purchased two puppies from this place. They are both Jack-a-poos. One is 10 years old and the other 9 years old. They have both been wonderful, healthy pets. The place is located out of their home in the country. I never saw where they kept the dogs/puppies because she generally would bring them into her house for us to see and interact with before purchasing. I also know of two other people who have purchased puppies from here and they were quiet happy also. I don't know if this is a puppy mill or not. They do breed their own dogs and they always have tons of puppies available. I am sure to some it may be a puppy mill. I agree that there are so many dogs that need homes that live in shelters, but I must admit we have had good experiences with this breeder.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

There are so many shelters that get puppies too there isn't much reason not to at least look around. If you are set on purebred which some people are then do your research on what is reputable but there are a ton of puppies and of course older that need good homes that are at shelters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Well... In December 2011 they had almost 400 dogs on their property. some quotes from the inspection reports:

"Several of the animals in the adult building had excessive nail growth or hair matting."

"A strong odor was noted in the puppy building that [caused discomfort] to the inspector"

"Accumulation of food waste and brown debris"

and, to top it all off, their liscense has been canceled. Hmm.... wonder why?

Google is your friend, people. This is ALL public information.

EDIT: I stand corrected. Numbers added, there were 432 dogs on the property at the time of inspection.

EDIT2: Sorry, didn't realize this was an old thread. Hopefully my response will come up in google searches for PE PUPS pepups.net Rex and Susan Possehl Rex Possehl puppy mill


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

kdb said:


> We have purchased two puppies from this place. They are both Jack-a-poos. One is 10 years old and the other 9 years old. They have both been wonderful, healthy pets. The place is located out of their home in the country. I never saw where they kept the dogs/puppies because she generally would bring them into her house for us to see and interact with before purchasing. I also know of two other people who have purchased puppies from here and they were quiet happy also. I don't know if this is a puppy mill or not. They do breed their own dogs and they always have tons of puppies available. I am sure to some it may be a puppy mill. I agree that there are so many dogs that need homes that live in shelters, but I must admit we have had good experiences with this breeder.


Just because your puppies are healthy doesn't mean their parents are. Most likely their parents were bred and miserable for years in tiny cages so you could have your pup today. Any breeder that doesn't show you their facilities or the parents is a huge red flag. No one is saying your puppies are unhealthy, they're saying they came from a horribly unhealthy environment and that a lot of other dogs have suffered because of your puppy purchase. Good breeders do not have a ton of puppies available, they have one to two litters a year and retire their studs and bitches after a certain amount of time. Their dogs and puppies live in loving family environments and not wire cages with health and matting issues. 

If you buy from this breeder again I encourage you to look at their breeding facilities or bitches and sires. I would be surprised if they showed them to you, as it is probably a huge turn off to buyers to see matted, sick dogs in wire cages.


----------



## Sergio M (May 31, 2021)

pugmom said:


> I would not buy from them in a million years
> 
> You need to ask this question.....For what are they breeding?....What heath test are they performing ?
> 
> ...


You were so right back then. I know it has been a long time since you posted, but these people are still in business running a puppy mill. I bought one in a pet shop in IL -- a yorkiepoo -- back in 2007. In 2013, my vet discovered she was born with polycystic kidney disease. It is a horrible disease, and to watch her decline over the past month, until I had to put her down yesterday -- was absolutely brutal and I would not wish that upon anyone. Great advice on your part -- you were 100% correct.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The original poster has not been here in ten years.


----------

